# Anxiety in trailer & Long trailer trip..



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

My mare gets horrible anxiety about being trailered. She gets sweaty and paws, she usually ends up with a fresh cut or two. I have an upcoming trip that will cause her to be trailered for a little over two hours. Is there anything I can do to prevent her from having a complete breakdown? Should I put her in the panel or let her roam free? It's a 2-3 horse slant load. Not a huge trailer.

I'm planning to wrap her legs with polo wraps, and put a fly mask on. Hopefully that will help prevent cuts to her legs and face. We leave on Sunday, so I don't have time to order anything. Any tips or ideas to prevent cuts/help anxiety? I will stick a hay bag in there with her, so she can snack on that.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated! Thank you so much.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hauling boots or polos i would highly advise.

two hours isnt too bad i would personally have the panel up. you dont want her moving around alot back there especially if shes a nervous one.

B-Kalm or moody mare could help if you have any.

hay to keep her busy, and if you make any stops offer her water

does she ride better with a buddy/any chances of having a buddy with her?

just throwing out ideas


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Have a buddy with her of you can. 

How big is she and how big is the trailer? Usually the horses I see who have trailer anxiety have either been put on a too small trailer or been driven by someone who is not a nice driver.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Okay I will put on the polos. It's definitely not super bad, but it's the longest I've trailered her for. I will also plan on putting her in the panel.

I do have dormosedan, and I could use it. I'd rather stay away from using it though. I could take my yearling if he's feeling up to it (just got his wolf teeth removed) but I wasn't planning on taking another horse.

The trailer is a 2-3 horse slant load, and she's 16.2 - 16.3 Appaloosa. What I heard from her previous owner was that she was involved in an accident. Got beat up and has been scared of trailers ever since. We drive cautiously and slowly, so I would hope it isn't our driving. She's had anxiety about trailers ever since I first got her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

If you can remove the panels or keep them out of the way, I am going to suggest try letting her ride backwards. A lot of horses like to ride backwards it is easier for them balance, and in my case they can see more while we are going down road, as I pull a stock trailer. 

I had a mare who was horrible in the trailer, when I first got her she would not even get in the trailer. When I finally got her to load she would paw, dance and made my trailer wobble all over the road. Then one day I thought I would let her ride loose and see what happened. She hopped in as usual I unhooked the lead rope and drove away. The trailer moved one time and I am sure it was when she turned around, to stand backwards. After that I would load her she would turn around I would tie her in the back corner of the trailer and she was perfect.

You can also try using valarian root to help take the edge off her anxiety, it has a calming effect rather then tranquilizing. I have used valarian root successfully for anxiety issues and like how they are still alert and not droopy.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

The panels are easily locked out of the way. I've been debating letting her ride freely (backwards). Your mare sounds alot like mine, so I think I will try it. I hope it will make a difference.

I have no clue where to get valarian root, or I would try it!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Her anxiety may be related to leaving the security of her home. Mine made an 8 hr journey in a stock trailer and was able to wander around in it. He prefers travelling backward. I followed the trailer on a test run to see how he was.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Exercise her for 20 minutes or so before you load her so she can release some of that nervous energy prior to her trip. 

Have you tried hanging a hay bag in the trailer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I would put shipping boots on. They are going to give you the most coverage!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> hauling boots or polos i would highly advise.
> 
> two hours isnt too bad i would personally have the panel up. you dont want her moving around alot back there especially if shes a nervous one.
> 
> ...


On a 2 hour trip I would not stop. She won't take water anyway I would get where I am going quickly.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

You ca also put her in the slant backwards in the stall. I'm for containing her.


----------

